# 1TB Bolt HDD replacement help



## Karli (7 mo ago)

Hello all,

New to this forum and looking for help with my Bolt HDD replacement. I've searched the forum for similar posts, but have found most involved increasing storage capacity (2TB and larger drives), or were referencing unavailable drives and older tools (KMTTG and MFSTools). 

*Situation:*
My Bolt has an aging (but still living) 500GB drive running TE4. _I can live with that capacity_, _and would prefer to replace the 2.5" CMR HDD inside the BOLT_, rather than go with an external drive. 

*Questions:*
1) I have found a Western Digital 1T drive, WD10JFCX Red Plus CMR, 2.5" with 9mm height, 5400rpm, SATA 6Gb/s, and 16MB cache. Amazon $80. Do you expect this drive will work in my Bolt? 

2) _If I'm willing to start fresh and lose my recordings, Season Passes and Channels_, will the drive format and install plug-n-play upon installation, meaning without sw tools?

3) _If I want to save my the Season Passes and Channels_, what sw tools are available for that?

Thanks in advance for any help,
Karl


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Karli said:


> 1) I have found a Western Digital 1T drive, WD10JFCX Red Plus CMR, 2.5" with 9mm height, 5400rpm, SATA 6Gb/s, and 16MB cache. Amazon $80. Do you expect this drive will work in my Bolt?


It should work, although, many users have reported great results with the Toshiba CMR drives which are cheaper. AAMOF, Verizon Fios uses the MQ01ABD100V drive for their DVR which would prove their reliability. Only $34 on Amazon. 


Karli said:


> 2) _If I'm willing to start fresh and lose my recordings, Season Passes and Channels_, will the drive format and install plug-n-play upon installation, meaning without sw tools?


Yes it will. Just insert the blank drive.


Karli said:


> 3) _If I want to save my the Season Passes and Channels_, what sw tools are available for that?


kmttg can save your season passes and channels from your old drive and restore to your new drive.


----------



## Karli (7 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> It should work, although, many users have reported great results with the Toshiba CMR drives which are cheaper. AAMOF, Verizon Fios uses the MQ01ABD100V drive for their DVR which would prove their reliability. Only $34 on Amazon.
> Yes it will. Just insert the blank drive.
> 
> kmttg can save your season passes and channels from your old drive and restore to your new drive.


Thanks for the reply and all the help. I realize I don't understand which performance specs make a hard drive better suited for DVR use and longevity. The Toshiba drive you listed has a great price, but some specs are different. I don't know if the faster SATA speed and extra cache on the WD make any difference performance. Any ideas?

Toshiba SATA 3GB/s 8MB cache $37
Western Digital SATA 6Gb/s 16MB cache $80


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Karli said:


> Thanks for the reply and all the help. I realize I don't understand which performance specs make a hard drive better suited for DVR use and longevity. The Toshiba drive you listed has a great price, but some specs are different. I don't know if the faster SATA speed and extra cache on the WD make any difference performance. Any ideas?
> 
> Toshiba SATA 3GB/s 8MB cache $37
> Western Digital SATA 6Gb/s 16MB cache $80


I actually had not noticed, and I can't speak to the differences. My understanding in general, though. is that the TiVo does not need the faster specs, and due to the heat issues, a lower spec is cooler, so better. I will have to defer to someone more knowledgeable for accuracy. But, like I said, if Verizon is handing out every STB with that drive in it, it says that they trust it enough that it is not being returned for replacement too often.


----------



## Karli (7 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> I actually had not noticed, and I can't speak to the differences. My understanding in general, though. is that the TiVo does not need the faster specs, and due to the heat issues, a lower spec is cooler, so better. I will have to defer to someone more knowledgeable for accuracy. But, like I said, if Verizon is handing out every STB with that drive in it, it says that they trust it enough that it is not being returned for replacement too often.


I haven't opened my Bolt to check the SATA speed and cache specs on the existing 500GB drive installed by Tivo. Anyone know?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Karli said:


> Thanks for the reply and all the help. I realize I don't understand which performance specs make a hard drive better suited for DVR use and longevity. The Toshiba drive you listed has a great price, but some specs are different. I don't know if the faster SATA speed and extra cache on the WD make any difference performance. Any ideas?
> 
> Toshiba SATA 3GB/s 8MB cache $37
> Western Digital SATA 6Gb/s 16MB cache $80


A Tivo only uses Sata 1 speed, the Toshiba is fine. Not sure about the Amazon listing, it's a 3rd party seller, says one year warranty but that would be from the 3rd party. Also I don't see anything about condition (I may be missing that?). You want a NEW drive (old stock of course for the Toshiba), not a refurb or used they just happen to offer a warranty on. This one at ebay says NEW, so if the Amazon listing does not say new I'd get the ebay one. Or there are other Amazon sellers that do list it as "new", just don't see new on the MDTech listing. Also another new ebay listing that offers two year warranty instead of 1 (second link)









Toshiba MQ01ABD100V 1TB 5400RPM 2.5" SATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive for PS4, PS3, Laptop | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Toshiba MQ01ABD100V 1TB 5400RPM 2.5" SATA 3Gb/s Hard Drive for PS4, PS3, Laptop at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













TOSHIBA 1TB MQ01ABD100V 5400RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Notebook Hard Drive | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for TOSHIBA 1TB MQ01ABD100V 5400RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 2.5" Internal Notebook Hard Drive at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Karli (7 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> A Tivo only uses Sata 1 speed, the Toshiba is fine. Not sure about the Amazon listing, it's a 3rd party seller, says one year warranty but that would be from the 3rd party. Also I don't see anything about condition (I may be missing that?). You want a NEW drive (old stock of course for the Toshiba), not a refurb or used they just happen to offer a warranty on. This one at ebay says NEW, so if the Amazon listing does not say new I'd get the ebay one. Or there are other Amazon sellers that do list it as "new", just don't see new on the MDTech listing. Also another new ebay listing that offers two year warranty instead of 1 (second link)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tommage1. I've ordered the 2yr warranty eBay Toshiba. Karl


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Karli said:


> Thanks Tommage1. I've ordered the 2yr warranty eBay Toshiba. Karl


Sounds good, they are a pretty reliable seller far as I know and have sold over 12000 of this drive?


----------



## brian5 (8 mo ago)

I see Karli already made a purchase. Just thought I'd post this in case anyone else checks.

I recently upgraded my Bolt 500GB to 3TB with the Toshiba 2.5 3TB 5400RPM SATA HDD (MQ03ABB300) from Amazon for $59.99. No issues with the installation. Works perfectly.


----------



## seanandrsn (Dec 12, 2010)

I upgraded my Bolt about 10 months ago with a 1 TB SSD drive so that there was less chance of it dying due to heat. I have not had any issues with it. Cost was about $70 on Amazon

*PNY CS900 1TB 3D NAND 2.5" SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - (SSD7CS900-1TB-RB) *


----------

